# rough fins?



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I know I ask alot of questions on here but i had bad luck with Bettas and I really like this one and get worried over everythig. im probably just paranoid from past experiences with Bettas but my Bettas fin on his belly looks a little rough at the bottom and I dont think it was like that when I got him. It doesnt look like fin rot. It's been like this for a few days and hasnt gotten worse. Thereafter a little tear that looks like he got snagged on a plant but other than that it just looks rough. The rest of the fins are perfectly fine and hes healthy swimming and eatting. Maybe I'm just paranoid. Should i be worried? theres salt and stress coat in the tank and water parameters are spot on. And I just did a 30 % water change and added dechloronated water.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

If you think it could be the plant (is it plastic?) take it out and replace with a different one. I know there is a test you can do with pantyhose Pantyhose test for a betta fish? - Yahoo! Answers

You could also get silk or live plants as well. I would still do the pantyhose test on a silk plant, but they are much less likely to be a problem and live plants are just better for your tank (they eat ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates).


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I grabbed Betta fix just incase and Im going to dose him. They told me to take out the ornament barrels. He could have ripped on them. Then I'm going to get silk plants tonight


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

He'd love a real plant too. Something like anubias, java moss or a marimo ball doesn't need anything special.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got a Marimo ball this weekend!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Fresh water changes are the best guard against infection, so keep up with that and he should be alright.


----------

